# A few choice pics, fresh today.



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Donnie, Steven and Ginger.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! I see someone went off-roading near the Skid-Pad! lol


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

claud 3 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks just like the local streets here in California. (Still no state budget.) 

Great pix; you must have had a wonderful time.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Claud... Congratulations on your redelivery. The weather seems to have improved since mine :dunno: Great pictures my friend, enjoy the car! :thumbup:

BTW... I like the new signature


----------

